# Новое МРТ. Есть ухудшения?



## горошек (13 Ноя 2016)

Доброго всем дня и доброй жизни. Уважаемые врачи, помогите, пожалуйста, понять результат МРТ.
Девушка, 27 лет, рост  177, вес 59. ( Похудела на 8 кг год назад, был невроз и выявился атрофический гастрит, потом 3 кг набрала). Без вредных привычек, спортом не занимается. Сопутствующие заболевания; гастрит, рефлюкс, дискинезия желчного пузыря, пролапс митрального клапана 1 степени, хронический тонзилит, с 25 лет удалены миндалины, хронический вазомоторный ринит, ВСД, если кто признаёт такой диагноз. C детства бесконечные ОРВИ, был фурункулёз.
*Результаты МРТ  от 18.04. 2013 год:
Описание исследования:*  МР-сигнал от костного мозга и межпозвонковых дисков не изменен. Физиологический поясничный лордоз частично выпрямлен. Отмечается S-образная сколиотическая деформация поясничного отдела позвоночника. Высота тел позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков сохранена. Листезов позвонков не выявлено. Визуализируется узелок Шморля в верхней замыкательной пластинке L4 позвонка. Отмечается гиперплазия фасеток дугоотростчатых суставов с обеих сторон, с расширением их суставных щелей. Определяются протрузии межпозвонковых дисков на уровнях L2-S1 позвонков: L2-L5 равномерные циркулярные протрузии  межпозвонковых дисков до 3 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков; L5-S1 правосторонняя парамедианная протрузия межпозвонкового диска до 3 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков. Спинной мозг с четкими ровными контурами, неизмененной интенсивности МР-сигнала. Канал спинного мозга до 13 мм, с сужением на уровне протрузий до 10 мм, с сохраненным ликворооттоком


*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:* МР-картина: S-образной сколиотической деформации поясничного отдела позвоночника; двустороннего спондилоартроза; равномерных циркулярных протрузий межпозвонковых дисков на уровнях L2-L5 позвонков до 3 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков; правосторонней парамедианной протрузии межпозвонкового диска на уровне L5-S1 позвонков до 3 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков.
*Описание исследования:*  МР-сигнал от костного мозга не изменен. Определяется пониженный МР-сигнал от межпозвонковых дисков на уровне C2-С6 позвонков на Т2-ВИ (дегенеративные изменения). Физиологический шейный лордоз выпрямлен, с формированием кифотического изгиба на уровне С2-С6 позвонков. Отмечается минимальная левосторонняя сколиотическая деформация шейного отдела позвоночника. Высота тел позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков сохранена. Листезов позвонков не выявлено. Определяются протрузии межпозвонковых дисков на уровнях: С3-С4 - правосторонняя фораминальная протрузия межпозвонкового диска до 2 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков; С5-С6 - медианная протрузия межпозвонкового диска до 3 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков, с подсвязочным кровоизлиянием на этом уровне (1х2х2 мм). Спинной мозг с четкими ровными контурами, неизмененной интенсивности МР-сигнала. Определяется врожденное сужение канала спинного мозга до 9 мм в сагиттальном сечении, с сохраненным ликворооттоком


*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:* МР-картина: остеохондроза; левостороннего сколиоза; выпрямления физиологического шейного лордоза, с формированием кифотического изгиба на уровне С2-С6 позвонков; С3-С4 - правосторонней фораминальной протрузии межпозвонкового диска до 2 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков; С5-С6 - медианной протрузии межпозвонкового диска до 3 мм, с умеренной компрессией переднего контура дурального мешка, без компрессии нервных корешков

*Результаты МРТ от 11.11.3016 год: *

   

Последние пару лет периодические  головные боли, в основном в области лба, виска, глаза. Были рвоты, слабость сильная, связывали это с нервной системой после стресса. Сейчас пролечилась, но голова иногда болит. В нижнем отделе в спину вступало раз в 18 лет при наклоне над раковиной. Прошло после приёма нпвп. За последний год трижды болело левое плечо и рука. Трижды проходила курс лечения в специализированном центре. До ЛФК так и не доехала. Но с 17 лет делает его сама по рекомендациям из центра Дикуля, Ступина и т. п. Делает не так много, т к часто болеет. Раньше спина быстро уставала, болело плечо, было иногда трудно дышать при каких-то движениях шеей. Сейчас болей нет. Может потому, что мало работает.
И СОБСТВЕННО ВОПРОСЫ ПО МРТ:
1. На первом МРТ в шейном протрузии. В описани второго их нет, даже той, что в 3мм. Так ли это? Не описан даже сколиоз.
2. Почему в заключении второго МРТ ничего не сказано про стеноз ПК, хотя его значения на первом абсолютные 9 и 10? Не ту клинику выбрали? Что можно сказать про ширину ПК по снимкам?
3. Очень пугает деформирующий спондилёз, особенно в шейном. В инете пишут, что остеофиты сужают ПК, а куда уж больше сужать-то.... Был ли он на первом МРТ, насколько всё прогрессирует и можно ли что-то с ним сделать или это генетическое и только ждать ухудшений?
4. И насколько всё вообще серьёзно и что ещё можно сделать? Упражнения для шеи отдельно не делает, т к возникают те же проблемы с дыханием, в частности при упоре  головой на ладонь руки.
*Снимки МРТ старые:*

    

*Новые снимки МРТ:*

        

Простите, если что-то не так загрузила.


----------



## dr.dreval (15 Ноя 2016)

Все как у всех, ну или большинства.


----------



## abelar (15 Ноя 2016)

Согласен с
*dr.dreval *. Ваши жалобы либо вообще не связаны с МРТ картиной,либо связаны очень косвенно.
Хотя Вы об этом не спрашивали, но осмелюсь осторожно намекнуть, что боль в шее, шейно-грудном отделе с иррадиацией в руку, на фоне "склонности к ОРВИ" может свидетельствовать о компрессионно-ишемической нейропатии n.ulnaris или n.radialis, реже  n.medianus. Почитайте в сети. Уточняется при очном неврологическом осмотре. Гарантировано диагностируется при ЭНМГ.
Лайфхак для визита к неврологу в вашем случае : 
1. Жалобы должны быть конкретными: "болит плечо", "болит рука"...точка.
2. Снимки "забыть дома" и не вспоминать.
3. Про грыжи-протрузии-сколиозы-головокружения - молчок!


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2016)

Каждое заключение врача магниторадиолога это своеобразное сочинение с элементами приукрашивания в "чёрных или белых" тонах. Оно зависит от многого: мы не машины (выспался он, получил зарплату или не получил...поел ли, вдохновение также важно, аппаратура в обоих случаях также различная и имеет значение)...
В данном случае в описательной части обоих протоколов есть 2 основных ВЕРНЫХ момента - наличие нарушения статики и  умеренные дегенеративные изменения. 
Для 27 лет они достаточно значимы (на мой взгляд), но ничего "криминального" и основания для паники нет. Очень важно наличие грамотного врача для лечения (это основная проблема). По поводу наличия или отсутствия протрузий и стеноза и их локализации - нужно смотреть в каждом конкретном случае. Моё мнение, что стеноза (до 10мм ) быть не должно, как впрочем и деф. спондилёза со спондилоартрозом фасеток, так как остеофиты должны быть значительными и распространяться в форминальные отверстия и по задней поверхности тел позвонков, сужая СМК. Для артроза ещё рановато  - по возрасту (в протоколе не отражено). Честно говоря, для оценки костных структур МРТ не годится, лично мне проще оценивать данные изменения при проведении СКТ....
пы сы  Угол сколиотического искривления, наверное, всё же лучше измерять на обычном рентгене в 2-х положениях...стоя и лёжа.


----------



## горошек (15 Ноя 2016)

*dr.dreval**, *
*abelar, *спасибо Вам огромное, за Ваши ответы. Я действительно спрашиваю не про боли. Если они возникают, то с ними дочь, а речь идёт о ней, разбирается очно в специализированном центре. Раньше в Люберцах, теперь, сменив место жительства, на Стартовой. Но всё же, очень прошу Вас пояснить, *что на снимках с этим злополучным стенозом? *Почему в первом заключении он с абсолютными значениями, а во втором врач даже не указывает ширину ПК? И были ли ли остеофиты на первых снимках и усыхания дисков? Возраст-то ни о чём ещё. И, если остеофиты сужают и без того узкий позвоночный канал, то разве это не может стать острой проблемой в ближайшем будущем? "

"Всё как у всех...." .... Думаю, мало у кого ПК от рождения 9 мм. Форум читаю, кто-то с такими значениями на операцию уже отправляется.
Почему пишу я, а не сама дочь? Не любит она, слава Богу, сидеть на форумах. А мне хочется понять, насколько всё серьёзно, но не напугать при этом её саму. Хотя, у неё и так есть недооценка. Вот, раз всё как у всех, то и жить надо как большинство. А большинство живёт " пока гром не грянет...".
Не, знаю, может с Вашей точки зрения я и переоцениваю ситуацию, Вы видели и похуже, но это моя дочь. И форум читаю. Кому-то с одним кифозом куча рекомендаций, а ей при полной картине " начхать на всё".

Простите, если что не так выразилась, я Вас всех, действительно очень уважаю, и понимаю, что Вы хотите поддержать и успокоить всегда. И про показания к МРТ тоже читала. Получается, что оно больше нужно, чтоб решить вопрос о том как лечить. Но, я всё таки хочу понять, ухудшилось ли состояние позвоночника за 3, 5 года и, если да, то в какой прогрессии, или нет, для того, чтоб понять: всё ли она делает для профилактики или нужно поменять что-то в подходе к своему здоровью.

*doclega, Спасибо большое.*
Вы говорите: "_ По поводу наличия или отсутствия протрузий и стеноза и их локализации - нужно смотреть в каждом конкретном случае. Моё мнение, что стеноза (до 10мм ) быть не должно, как впрочем и деф. спондилёза со спондилоартрозом фасеток, так как остеофиты должны быть значительными и распространяться в форминальные отверстия и по задней поверхности тел позвонков, сужая СМК. Для артроза ещё рановато - по возрасту (в протоколе не отражено). " _

Это видно по снимкам МРТ или надо замерять как-то в процессе его выполнения? Стеноз-то 9 в шейном и 12 в поясничном врождённый по заключению первого МРТ. В нём же и спондилоартроз описан.


----------



## abelar (22 Ноя 2016)

Уважаемая* Горошек*! Отвлекитесь от "остеофитов и усыхания дисков". И от шеи отвлекитесь! Вы не там ищете! Тем более, что ТАМ уже искали все. С нулевым результатом. Разумеется, диагноз по интернету - не наш метод, но общее направление диагностики - экстрамедулярная нейропатия. Там много есть чему болеть и без "остеофитов".


----------



## горошек (22 Ноя 2016)

abelar написал(а):


> Уважаемая* Горошек*! Отвлекитесь от "остеофитов и усыхания дисков". И от шеи отвлекитесь! Вы не там ищете! Тем более, что ТАМ уже искали все. С нулевым результатом. Разумеется, диагноз по интернету - не наш метод, но общее направление диагностики - экстрамедулярная нейропатия. Там много есть чему болеть и без "остеофитов".


Cпасибо. Да, уж, отвлеклась так отвлеклась... В интернете ничего почти конкретного не нашла по такому диагнозу. Но, так поняла, что экстрамедулярная - значит опухолевая? И что, мрт это не показывает? Или это есть на снимки? Плечо болело 3 раза, проходило быстро, дня за 2 3 максимум, а в первый раз хватило тёплой ванны и полежать. Связывает все три случая с достаточно долгим разговором по сотовому телефону лёжа. Но проходила дважды лечение, больше профилактическое, на Стартовой. Никто подобных версий не выдвигал. Голова побаливает изредка очень, возможно, как у большинства или у всех, т к у меня почти никогда не болит. Сейчас никаких других болей нет 4,5 месяца. Стоит ли искать такую, кажется, страшную, причину, по теперешнему состоянию?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (30 Ноя 2016)

Стеноза не вижу. Ширина ПК не имеет значения, главное, что бы корешкам спинного мозга там было комфортно. 
Классификация подразумевает деление стеноза на 4 класса и подгруппы ( по МРТ). Классификация основывается на соотношении площади сечения спинномозговой жидкости к нервным корешкам отображаемых на T2 осевых изображениях и соотносит различные схемы расположения нервных корешков относительно дурального мешка (Рисунок).


----------



## горошек (30 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо большое. Но разве при росте грыжи или даже протрузии внутрь ПК она не приведёт к проблемам даже при малом её размере? Так весь инет пишет. И никак не пойму, почему при описании первых снимков было сказано, что врождённый стеноз в шейном 9 мм, а в поясничном 12, а в местах протрузий 10? Это же абсолютные значения, куда он мог подеваться? Ну, если нет, то без такого сужения всё таки немного поспокойнее.


----------



## abelar (8 Янв 2017)

Это шейный миозит. Он так и бывает. Правда, это не диагноз. Вернее, синдромальный диагноз. Шейный миозит бывает у людей не только с узким СМК, но и у отличников боевой и политической подготовки. Если болей нет  "уже 4,5 месяца", то :
1. В чем проблема? ЧТО болит-то?
2. Если 4,5 месяца ничего не болит, то см. п.1 моего предыдущего поста.
И, пожалуйста, Горошек! *"Отвлекитесь от "остеофитов и усыхания дисков". И от шеи отвлекитесь!"*
Даже не смотря на то, что миозит "шейный".
Помните, что на том уровне ШОП если что-то, как-то, хоть чуть-чуть, происходит со "спинным мозгом", то ручки-ножки не двигаются и человек самостоятельно не дышит. И стеноз СМК - это последнее, что его беспокоит! Не болейте!


----------



## горошек (8 Янв 2017)

Cпасибо, доктор *abelar. *Очень не хотелось бы дожить до того, когда ручки ножки не будут двигаться. Вот и хочется понять, правильные ли меры профилактики. Образно говоря, в каких количествах стоит пить боржоми, пока почки ещё не отвалились. А с дыханием, к стати, а скорее всего не кстати, у неё появлялись проблемы при некоторых движениях шеей. По этой же причине не может делать гимнастику для шею самую распространённую с упором на ладонь. А как отвлечься от остеофитов? Разве они со временем не будут сжимать и без того узкий ПК? Значит уже сейчас надо что-то делать. Лет-то всего 27. Вот приобрели детензор. Может надо больше делать гимнастики, но это как всегда плохо получается из-за больного горла, постоянных насморков, а теперь вот ещё и паппиломы во рту и на горле пошли. 
Ну, вот собственно вопрос и был не в проявлениях симптоматики, а в ухудшениях или может улучшениях по МРТ, чтобы понять правильные ли и достаточные ли пути профилактики. Она молодая и именно, пока особо не болит, хочет не заморачиваться на посещение специализированных центров и поднадоевшей гимнастике. А когда и без МРТ всё станет ясным и, не дай Бог и дышать не сможешь, то что тут уже предпринимать-то самим.


----------



## abelar (8 Янв 2017)

Остеофиты не "будут со временем сжимать и без того узкий ПК". Не переживайте


----------



## горошек (8 Янв 2017)

Спасибо. То есть, Вы считаете, что минимальных традиционных мер профилактики пока достаточно, то есть минимальное ЛФК, курс комплексной профилактики в специализированном центре раз в году, ну и не сидеть, там, где можно лежать, чтоб дожить до старости и родить ребёнка?


----------



## abelar (10 Янв 2017)

Да. Я так считаю. Правда, с учетом того, что я в глаза не видел пациента. Поэтому могу и ошибаться.
Тем не менее, считаю, что нужно обратить внимание на : "_Может надо больше делать гимнастики, но это как всегда плохо получается из-за больного горла, постоянных насморков, а теперь вот ещё и паппиломы во рту и на горле пошли." _Эти "папилломы". С ними нужно разбираться. Что это за папилломы? Обратитесь к ЛОРу, врачу иммунологу. Сделайте элементарные анализы ПЦР, ИФА на самые частые инфекции, вызывающие подобные явления. Начните с папиллома вируса, цитомегало, герпес.... Мазок со слизистой рта - на посев. Обязательно развёрнутый анализ крови. Дома - контроль температуры (градусник купите). График температуры утро-вечер в течение 2 недель может сильно помочь терапевту. Действуйте в этом направлении. Моя логика проста: если, как Вы пишете, задача,  "родить ребенка" , герпес и папилломавирус значительно опаснее всех позвоночных дел.


----------



## горошек (10 Янв 2017)

Ещё раз спасибо. Со всем этим разбираемся, к сожалению с самого рождения почти. Получилось так, что процесс родовспоможения превратили в процесс родонаврежения, ребёнок был выписан раньше матери, из-за всех этих проблем на полном искусственном вскармливании. Потом в месяц заботливые врачи накололи антибиотиком, т к держалась температура 37.- 37,5. Я сейчас вот понимаю, что для грудничка это просто результат перегрева в жаркой комнате коммуналки. Но врачи пугали возможным развитием пневмонии. Сорвали кишечник, отбили весь иммунитет. Ну, и дальше проблемы только наслаивались. Долго всё это рассказывать. Паппиломы планируем удалять лазером, но и к иммунологу соответственно. Три лора уже смотрели. Миндалины удалены, но не полностью. Там опять понемногу гнойные пробки образуются. Будем промывать.И всё равно, проблемы позвоночника и приобретённый недавно атрофический гастрит, кажутся мне самыми тяжело решаемыми.


----------



## горошек (29 Янв 2017)

Да, папилломы оказались ещё одной пожизненной проблемой. Особенно для беременности, т к гинеколог тоже обнаружила их по своей части. Мало было нам диагнозов.... Сплошная печаль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Да ладно.  И сколиоз-то, во славу Господа, далеко не у всех. Да и спондилёз в 27. А уж про 9 мм вообще не говорю. Даже здесь на форуме никого с таким узким от рождения ПК не встречала. Да же, если сузился от грыжи до 10-и, у некоторых уже паника. А надо или не надо.... Я вот всегда считала, что очный приём прежде всего. Хотя на форуме узнала может даже и больше, чем при очном осмотре. Ну, вот если 2 очень уважаемых врача не сказали, что надо что-то конкретное подбирать, то как вы думаете, 27-и летняя девчонка будет этого добиваться? Нет, конечно. Это мать-паникёрша всё перестраховывается. А по своим ощущениям, к инструктору ЛФК всё равно что-то не хочется. Ну, будем считать, что не надо. Пока делает только общую для всего позвоночника. А специально для шеи нет.


А почему Вас пугает 9 мм. Нормально.


----------



## горошек (6 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему Вас пугает 9 мм. Нормально.


Ну почему тогда ни у кого такого нормального минимума нет? А пугает, потому, что даже протрузия в 2-3 мм оставит для спинного мозга только 6-7 мм, а значит сдавит его и будет миелопатия. Или я что-то не так считаю? Да, это наверно, если сужение пойдёт в сторону ПК. А ещё могут сужать остеофиты, которые уже есть и т п. А раз в таком возрасте уже есть дигенеративно-дистрофические изменения, то вполне можно предположить, что они будут и дальше прогрессировать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, в этом смысле. Только 30% людей после 60, при наличии узости СМК, отмечают клинические проявления.
Все будет хорошо.


----------



## горошек (6 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В этом смысле. Только 30% людей после 60, при наличии узости СМК, отмеяают клинические проявления.
> Все будет хорошо.


Ох, Фёдор Петрович, Ваши слова да Богу в уста. Эти 30% из общего числа людей. А моя уже в какой-то процентный подраздел явно входит по многим показателям, которые, как мне кажется, все основываются на врождённой ДСТ. Поэтому и хочется, хоть как-то и хоть от чего-то уберечься. На Бога, к сожалению, у меня небольшие надежды, хотя и без него никуда. Но, не баловал он нас как-то с самого её рождения. Может я и мать-паникёрша, но в принципе, при всём том, что нам уже пришлось с ней пережить ( не буду, конечно же, всего перечислять, но трижды чуть ли не умирала на руках ), имею право. Хотя ей я всего этого не показываю ни в коем случае, но всегда призываю к разумной профилактике...ой, в нашем случае, практически всего. Вот и хочется, чтоб эта профилактика была грамотной. А ей, естественно, хочется жить обычной жизнью молодой девчонки и ни на что не заморачиваться. А заболит, тогда лечиться.


----------



## горошек (6 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @горошек, в этом смысле. Только 30% людей после 60, при наличии узости СМК, отмечают клинические проявления.
> Все будет хорошо.


И ещё анекдот в тему про статистику. Если что, в другую тему перенесут:
В воинской части лектор читает лекцию о супружеских изменах и приводит данные статистики:
- На первом месте по супружеской неверности, конечно же артисты. Почему? Ну, понятно: люди творческие, эмоциональные, несдержанные, опять же гастроли, разъезды, вдали от семьи. На втором месте медики. Почему? Ну, тоже понятно: ночные дежурства, контакты с людьми.... На третьем месте военные. Ну, тут тоже понятно: ученья, сборы, командировки.... Тут поднимается в зале полковник и говорит: "Ну, не знаю... Я вот, например, своей жене никогда не изменял и изменять не собираюсь!" 
  Тут раздаётся голос из зала: "Вот из-за таких как ты, мы и на третьем месте!" 

Так что всегда есть те, кто статистику портит


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2018)

Добрый день всем. Вот мучает меня теперь вопрос и гугл мне не помощник оказался. Наверно, я чего-то недопонимаю. Сейчас при родах, ну и при других манипуляциях на нижней части туловища, широко используется эпидуральная анестезия. Среди  противопоказаний к  ней заболевания и аномалии развития позвоночника. Во всех ссылках всё звучит по-разному и никакой конкретики. Так вот собственно *вопрос: не является ли небольшой сколиоз, кифоз, но особенно стеноз ПК дочери противопоказанием к эпидуралке? *Мне так представляется, что лекарство вводится в эпидуральное пространство, т е в пространство между самим позвоночным каналом и спинным мозгом. А как же туда попасть, если при ширине  её позвоночного канала в 9-10 мм его почти не остаётся?
И вообще, наколько опасна эпидуральная анестезия и как часто бывают те или иные последствия?


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2018)

@горошек, здравствуйте!
Поделюсь собственным опытом.
Вторые роды (КС) были именно с эпидуральной анестезией.
Никаких негативных эмоций. Боли ни при введении анестетика, ни в родах не было.
Никаких последствий тоже не испытала, хотя врач-анестезиолог предупреждал о возможной кратковременной головной боли. 
Её точно не было.
Ощущения в нижние конечности вернулись ровно через два часа. 
Встала и пошла в детское отделение (сын родился раньше срока, переживала очень за него).
Врачи с криком: "Куда?! С ума сошла..." вернули меня в палату. 

Ну, и вот картинка, чтоб понятнее было, что и как -


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2018)

@La murr, спасибо. Я, конечно, и отзывов уже начиталась. У большинства всё хорошо, но были и последствия. Да, головная боль и слабость самые частые. Но я всё равно так и не поняла, что такое эпидуральное пространство и влияет ли на него такая узость позвоночного канала. По мне, так если можно терпеть, то лучше терпеть. Но может у всех по-разному. А в моё время роды вообще не обезболивали. И ничего, не умер никто от от болей. Но дочь сказала, что когда-то и ногу отрезали, напоив водкой до беспамятства.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> ...если можно терпеть, то лучше терпеть...


Ну, кесарево сечение без анестезии это жестоко.


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> Ну, кесарево сечение без анестезии это жестоко.


Про кесарево речь не идёт, конечно же. Я про обезболивание схваток. У нас пока только 13 неделек, так что выбор родоразрешения ещё впереди. Болячек уже собрала кучу. Сейчас вот наружный отит 2 месяца не проходит. Врачи назначают запрещённые антибиотики, говоря, что можно. Но не понятно опять. Все инструкции запрещают. Пока держимся без них, но гинеколог тоже пугает, что для ребёнка даже эта наружная инфекция опасна, а на уреаплазму и папиллому наплевать.


----------



## Evenelf (28 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Болячек уже собрала кучу. Сейчас вот наружный отит 2 месяца не проходит. Врачи назначают запрещённые антибиотики, говоря, что можно.


Мне кажется было бы не лишним сделать проточную иммунограмму и посетить иммунолога. Если вдруг есть какие-то нарушения то это вполне может быть причиной длительной инфекции и тут корректировать его нужно а не глушить симптомы антибиотиками.


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2018)

Иммунитет у неё слабый с рождения. Или возможно, после родонаврежения, вместо родовспоможения, и после того, как в месяц накололи антибиотиками, да и до этого не оказывали ни какой поддержки врачи. Но, теперь то при беременности корректировкой иммунитета вряд ли можно заняться. И да, я помню, как сложно и подробно вы объясняли про это в другой теме, но я так до конца во всём и не разобралась.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (28 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Сейчас вот наружный отит 2 месяца не проходит.


Пробуйте смазывать ушную раковину дезинфицирующим раствором (хлогексидином, например).


----------



## горошек (29 Янв 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Пробуйте смазывать ушную раковину дезинфицирующим раствором (хлогексидином, например).


Спасибо. Отит наружный. Но длится очень давно. Конечно, уже всё лечится за деньги. С гинекологом в довольно неплохом вроде перинатальном центре нам явно не повезло. Да и с центром в целом. Но, мало того, что контракт уже не расторгнешь, перевестись тоже не куда. Всё хорошее далеко. А вот лор по старому ДМС хороший. Взял мазок. В нём кишечная палочка. До этого она лечила рарешённым альбуцидом. Не помог. Отипакс тоже только снял на время воспаление. Лор назначил мирамистин. А гинеколог из той же клиники по ДМС посоветовала отофаг. Но увы, после недели лечения всё также. Лор теперь советует нормакс, а он не то что беременным, но даже детям до 18 лет запрещён. Наблюдающему гинекологу тоже всё равно. Говорит, что местно можно. Но если в инструкции написано, что нельзя, значит проникает! Куча местных средств запрещены беременным.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (8 Апр 2018)

На МРТ шеи шейного лордоза почему-то нет, или даже кифоз немного. Почему так интересно?


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> На МРТ шеи шейного лордоза почему-то нет, или даже кифоз немного. Почему так интересно?


Нарушение статики, наверное.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (8 Апр 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Нарушение статики, наверное.


А с мышцами пробовали заниматься?


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2018)

Что значит с мышцами? До беременности проходила курсы в центрах у Доктора Ступина и в Медведково, была и у АИРа, и ещё у одного мануального терапевта.Правда, всё это из-под палки, по моему настоянию.  ЛФК лет с 14 по мере возможности постоянно.

Сейчас, когда начинает болеть спина, лежит на детензоре, пока помогает. Гимнастика минимальная пока, не хватает движений, конечно.

А для шеи специальную давно не делает. Раньше делала, но от упражнений с надавливанием становилось трудно дышать. Теперь только минимальные поворотики.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (8 Апр 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Что значит с мышцами? До беременности проходила курсы в центрах у Доктора Ступина и в Медведково, была и у АИРа, и ещё у одного мануального терапевта.Правда, всё это из-под палки, по моему настоянию.  ЛФК лет с 14 по мере возможности постоянно.


А делали после этого снимки? Если да, то есть изменения в плане статики?


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> А делали после этого снимки? Если да, то есть изменения в плане статики?


Ну вот только 2 этих МРТ. Вроде в статике изменений нет.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (8 Апр 2018)

По идее должны быть при специальной гимнастике, даже если её делать какое-то время...
Я не знаю насколько это правда, но доктор Алексеев (кинезиолог который) на своем сайте демонстрирует устранение сглаженности лордоза и его усиление именно за счет работы с мышцами и специальной гимнастики. Поэтому и спросил.


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2018)

@44Евгений44, ну, может гимнастика была не настолько индивидуальная. У Ступина на ЛФК так и не ездила, да и не очень доверяла б я инструкторам со средним образованием шею, врачи специальную для её шеи никто не показывали. Рудковский А. И. показал 4 упражнения для грудного и сказал: "Хочешь ещё призжай ко мне, а хочешь дома сама занимайся". Молодая девчонка выбрала не ездить. Тем более, не под боком это и работала тогда она. Вот почему-то, при таком состоянии её позвоночника, все говорят чуть ли не "забей" и живи как обычно. Не, ну сиди правильно и т. п. А до Алексеева уж точно не доехать. Пора б ему в Москву перебираться


----------



## Niks44 (12 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Я не знаю насколько это правда, но доктор Алексеев (кинезиолог который) на своем сайте демонстрирует устранение сглаженности лордоза


Где именно он это показывает? на ютуб как ролик называется


----------



## 44Евгений44 (12 Апр 2018)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Где именно он это показывает? на ютуб как ролик называется


на своем сайте


----------



## Niks44 (12 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> на своем сайте


здесь спинаболит.рф


----------



## горошек (14 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте. Задам вопрос в этой теме. Может вы поясните.
Дочь сейчас ухаживает малышкой. Пока 2 месяца. Ребёнок растёт, нагрузки, понятно увеличиваются. Старается, конечно, делать всё правильно, но не всегда это получается. Ну, например, подмывать над раковиной всё равно приходится немного в наклоне и на вытянутых руках, т к одна ладонь под головой. Ну, есть и другие моменты. Надевает корсет на поясницу. А вот вопрос в том, как защитить, если не грудной, то хотя бы шейный отдел. Можно ли при нагрузках надевать воротник Шанца? Будет ли это иметь хоть какой-то эффект?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

Не стоит, значительного ограничения не создадите, а неудобство для поясницы создадите.
Ее охраняйте.


----------



## горошек (14 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо. Понятно. Хотя шейный тоже хотелось бы как-то уберечь....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

ЛФК.
Апликатор
Мази.
И воротник как отдых, минут на 15 каждые 2 часа, если нет возможности полежать.
Шейный воротник как профилактика хорошо при статической нагрузке.
А во время работы динамической он не очень работает.


----------



## горошек (14 Окт 2018)

Ещё раз спасибо. Теперь совсем всё понятно, примем как руководство к действию. Но ЛФК делает общее, для шеи конкретно так и не подобрала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*
У нас, как в Греции, все есть.
А будете у меня, напомните, покажу особенности.


----------



## горошек (14 Окт 2018)

Ну, это мы, конечно знаем. И по сайту, и книжечка ваша есть. Но, я уже где-то здесь писала, что при надавливании на ладонь, у неё почему-то возникают проблемы с дыханием.

А ещё почему-то после беременности и родов болят колени при полном их сгибании. В полуприсяде и при ходьбе не болят. О боль не в районе коленной чашечки, а чуть выше и ниже неё по передней поверхности ноги. Непонятно. При беременности много лежала и не приседала совсем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, это мы, конечно знаем. И по сайту, и книжечка ваша есть. Но, я уже где-то здесь писала, что при надавливании на ладонь, у неё почему-то возникают проблемы с дыханием.


Поднимите ладонь повыше и при надавливании не заваливайте голову на руку, голова прямо.


горошек написал(а):


> А ещё почему-то после беременности и родов болят колени при полном их сгибании. В полуприсяде и при ходьбе не болят. О боль не в районе коленной чашечки, а чуть выше и ниже неё по передней поверхности ноги. Непонятно. При беременности много лежала и не приседала совсем.


Похоже на мышцы.
Мази, компрессы, парафин можно дома поделать.


----------



## горошек (14 Окт 2018)

Спасибо. Пока пробует постепенно увеличивать объём движений. А какие мази и с чем компрессы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

Мои три мази, и получим "смесь Ступина", как смеются пациенты.
Они есть в Ваших рекомендациях. Если нет, то

*Мазевые аппликации:*

*Диклофенак* + *Хондроксид (*всё по 1 см*) + Никофлекс *(0,5мм)


----------



## горошек (14 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в моих нет, но на форуме видела. Спасибо, что напомнили.


----------



## горошек (15 Окт 2018)

Ну вот, сегодня дочь погуляла побольше, где-то пару раз по полтора часика, и заболела нога теперь уже под коленкой. Лёжа боль стихает, а при ходьбе опять болит. Гудят от усталости обе ноги, но болит под коленкой сзади только правая. Опять ничего непонятно. Неужели артроз может быть в неполных 30 лет? И с чего бы... А что ещё это может быть, даже и не нафантазирую.


----------



## горошек (17 Окт 2018)

Ну вот сходила сегодня к доктору. Сделала снимок. Ставят артроз в начальной стадии и синовит. Из лечения мелоксикам, и какое-то физио. А также полный покой на 2 недели. Не ходить, ребёнка не носить. Но это невозможно. Также как и ездить на физио сейчас. @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, не знаю кого ещё спросить, адекватно ли назначено лечение и что еще можно предпринять? Стоит ли пить нпвп внутрь или лучше мази? Буду рада советам и от других пользователей и докторов. Я в шоке от артроза на ровном месте, практически без причин, в неполных 30 лет. Может беременность и даёт нагрузку на суставы, но не так много времени она проводила на ногах, гуляла пл часу и совсем немного у плиты.

Пателлофеморальный артроз. Так написано.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

@горошек, все по возрасту. Нормально.
Грудью кормит?


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все по возрасту. Нормально.
> Грудью кормит?


Нет, уже не кормит. Всю беременность молозиво текло рекой, а после родов разошлись швы, опять лежала всё время, и пить много не могла, т к после каждого посещения туалета надо было всё заново менять и обрабатывать. Так через месяц молоко и пропало. А на счёт по возрасту.... Ну что-то из моих знакомых, а у меня их огромное количество, я человек общительных, колени болят только у одной, но ей под 60. Остальные спокойно справляются с любыми нагрузками. А тут прям без нагрузок, на ровном месте. После родов из-за швов опять лежала. Как только стало получше, начала потихоньку ходить, постепенно прибавляя время от 15 мин до часа по самочувствию, но как только попробовала присесть, колени уже болели. А походила по больше и опять инвалид. Опять лежать 2 недели. А там кто знает... Уже просто воет от этого лежания. Да и дальше я так понимаю, ограничений в жизни прибавится. И причина вообще неясна. Походить 2 раза по полтора часа это непереносимая нагрузка? В 30 лет? А как дальше тогда жить и дитё растить? Лишнего веса никогда не было. Образ жизни ведёт здоровый.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Не кормит, значит можно все, что нужно при больных суставах.
На первом этапе: отностельный покой, НПВП, Миорелаксант, местно НПВП и улучшение кровоснабжения, физиотерапия и лечебная лфк для сустава.


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Спасибо. Но назначено только нпвп внутрь и консультация


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не кормит, значит можно все, что нужно при больных суставах.
> На первом этапе: относительный покой, НПВП, Миорелаксант, местно НПВП и улучшение кровоснабжения, физиотерапия и лечебная лфк для сустава.


Спасибо. Но назначено только нпвп внутрь и в перспективе консультация физиотерапевта. ЛФК поищем в инете. Его и в остром периоде можно? Врач сказал, что пока полный покой. А что для улучшения кровоснабжения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Письмо получили. Вроде всё понятно. Спасибо большое. @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, а может подскажите, можно ли приобрести какой-то аппарат для проведения физиопроцедур в домашних условиях при артрозе коленных суставов? Нет сейчас возможности куда-то ездить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Наберите - домашняя:
Магнитотерапия.
Электростимуляция
Фонофорез.

2 последних есть в одном аппарате.


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Хорошо. Спасибо. Попробую поискать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Найденное посоветуйтесь с нами.


----------



## горошек (18 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Найденное посоветуйтесь с нами.


С удовольствием, если позволите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Для этого тут и сидим.

Или пусть кто заедет, дам на время.
Только на время, а то часто не возвращают.


----------



## горошек (19 Окт 2018)

Спасибо. На счёт на время подумаем. это станет возможным через недельку, когда я уволюсь с работы и буду жить в другом городе и помогать дочери. С её болячками по-другому не получается. А может всё таки есть конкретное название аппарата, типа вашего, чтоб купить уже насовсем? Ну, если он слишком уж дорогой...


----------



## Риммик (19 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Добрый день. А можно фото или ссылку на конкретный аппарат?Тоже хочу приобрести.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2018)

Мне нравиться Меркурий и Дельта.
Подороже, но хорошо все организовано для работы.


----------



## Риммик (19 Окт 2018)

@горошек, извините, что в вашей теме спрашиваю)
@Доктор Ступин, а для уменьшения внутреннего отека в крестце (трабекулярного) есть смысл в этих аппаратах?


----------



## горошек (19 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, посмотрела ваши аппараты. Ну, цена приемлема. А в остальном я, конечно, ничего не понимаю. Я б доверилась вашему мнению. По мне, так аппарат ультрозвука кажется более действенным. Хотя пока не очень представляю, что конкретно им будем делать. Но смущает то, что в инструкции написано, что не подходит тем, чья болезнь перешла в острый период. А в остром-то, наверно, лечение как раз больше всего и нужно?


----------



## горошек (19 Окт 2018)

Почитала ещё инструкцию. Там вроде про острый период нет противопоказаний. Но вопросов в голове родилось много: каким гелем мазать и где его брать? с какими лекарствами? и удобно ли держать его и водить им по коленке, например, или плече?

А вот нашла ещё *Дельту комби*. Она подороже, но с какими-то пластиночками ещё. Наверное получше. И надо ещё разобраться, про металлоконструкции. В отзывах пишут, что в каких-то моделях их указывают в противопоказаниях, а в каких-то нет. А получается, что если стоят импланты зубные, то уже лор органы не полечишь.

Пластиночки эти для чрескожной электронейростимуляции. А нужна ли она? А вот металлоконструкции тоже противопоказание. И тут даже не написано, что в местах применения прибора.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> А вот нашла ещё *Дельту комби*. Она подороже, но с какими-то пластиночками ещё. Наверное получше. И надо ещё разобраться, про металлоконструкции. В отзывах пишут, что в каких-то моделях их указывают в противопоказаниях, а в каких-то нет. А получается, что если стоят импланты зубные, то уже лор органы не полечишь.


Комби не надо. Неудобно работать, большинство отмечают.


горошек написал(а):


> Пластиночки эти для чрескожной электронейростимуляции. А нужна ли она? А вот металлоконструкции тоже противопоказание. И тут даже не написано, что в местах применения прибора.


В местах применения.


горошек написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, посмотрела ваши аппараты. Ну, цена приемлема. А в остальном я, конечно, ничего не понимаю. Я б доверилась вашему мнению. По мне, так аппарат ультразвука кажется более действенным. Хотя пока не очень представляю, что конкретно им будем делать. Но смущает то, что в инструкции написано, что не подходит тем, чья болезнь перешла в острый период. А в остром-то, наверно, лечение как раз больше всего и нужно?


Их главный офис напротив моего центра. У офисе у них дешевле.
Примите решение дам телефон, уточните цену и как забрать.


----------



## горошек (19 Окт 2018)

Хорошо. Спасибо. Вот читаю ещё про аппарат лазерной терапии Милта. Тоже заманчиво. А что всё таки лучше: лазер, магнит или ультрозвук?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2018)

Электричество и ультразвук


----------



## горошек (19 Окт 2018)

Электричество это электрофорез?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2018)

Лучше СМТ, ДДТ, ЧЭНС


----------



## горошек (19 Окт 2018)

Расшифровала. Почитала. У меня сложилось ощущение, что ультрозвук для колен как-то больше подходит. Наверно возьмём всё же Дельту. И Милта оказывается есть у родителей зятя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2018)

Вот и хорошо


----------



## горошек (20 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, после того как купим Дельту, что делать сейчас? Фонофорез с гидрокортизоном? И ещё, в вашем письме на почту написано, что препарат гиалуроновой кислоты колоть уже в стадии ремиссии. Это когда?
Но вообще, дочь будет обращаться ещё куда-то. Как-то всё непонятно. Артроз 1 степени, а болит так, что целый день лежит. Сейчас с ней подруга, помогает за оплату, делает абсолютно всё. Но 10 мин вместе купали девочку, и трубочку газоотводную сама ей поставила, и сразу начались боли. И это на фоне приёма НПВП. Да и дебют болей тоже прямо на ровном месте. Ну не было никаких сильных нагрузок, скорее даже этому предшествовала жизнь с ограничением движений. Хотелось бы и в причинах разобраться. К доктору, у которого была, доверия как-то нет. Потому, что выслушав её рассказ о том, как она всю беременность много лежала, потом после родов опять лежала, потом постепенно начала ходить и делать гимнастику, он спросил: "А сейчас какой срок беременности?" Т е, из всего подробного рассказа только одно слово и услышал. И снимок на руки почему-то не дали в платной клинике. Так что сегодня пойдёт на УЗИ, а завтра на МРТ хотя бы одного коленного сустава, правого, того что болит сильнее, 2 делать дорого, а там надо кого-то искать или может здесь на форуме найдётся решение. 
И ещё, мне непонятно, как жить дальше, когда, надеюсь, снимется обострение. Вообще не приседать и не ходить больше часа? Наклоны из жизни уже исключены, теперь ещё и приседания....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2018)

Ждем узи и мрт


----------



## горошек (20 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ждем узи и мрт


Ну а до них можно начинать Дельтой пользоваться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2018)

Можно. На место боли. пока.


----------



## горошек (20 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно. На место боли. пока.


Спасибо.


----------



## горошек (20 Окт 2018)

Ну вот собственно и узи.



По узи всё вполне неплохо. А почему болит непонятно. Опять всё загадочно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2018)

Болит по лестнице вверх или вниз


----------



## горошек (20 Окт 2018)

Начинало болеть при полном присяде. Потом после обычной ходьбы 2 раза по полтора часа со значительным перерывом. Теперь болит просто от любого вертикального положения. Начинало болеть спереди чуть выше и ниже коленной чашечки, потом стало болеть сзади под коленом, потом и в самой коленке боль появилась. Больше справа.

Вообще, подмечено так: от приседаний болит по передней поверхности вверх и вниз от коленки, а от ходьбы по задней, под коленкой. по лестницам не ходит, лифт есть.

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, Дельту купили, пробует. Возник вопрос: Нужно ли смывать перед ультрозвуком уже ранее намазанную мазь Ступина и, если делать фонофорез с диклофенаком или гидрокортизоном, то но нужен ли к ним ещё и специальный гель? Мы как-то на физио и в поликлинику не ходили почти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2018)

Не смывать и не надо дополнительного геля, достаточно самой мази. И после процедуры- снова смесь мазей.


----------



## горошек (20 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не смывать и не надо дополнительного геля, достаточно самой мази. И после процедуры- снова смесь мазей.


Хорошо. Спасибо.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Ну, вот по МРТ причина боли наверное выяснилась. Но вообще непонятно, где и как это можно было повредить, т к никаких трав, падений и тому подобного вообще не было. И пока неясно, как это лечить, но ней дай Бог операцией. В общем, всё опять нерадостно и проблемно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Причина боли-синовит.
Причина синовита - нагрузка на нестабильном суставе.
Его, синовит и надо надо лечить.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

А как же разрыв мениска?


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Причина боли-синовит.
> Причина синовита - нагрузка на нестабильном суставе.
> Его, синовит и надо надо лечить.


А как же разрыв мениска? Разве не он причина и боли и синовита? Если я правильно понимаю, то что в заключении выпот, это и есть синовит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Выпот от синовита. 
Разрыв старый
Он нагрузки - стала больше ходить, и из-за прежних травм, развился синовит.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Выпот от синовита.
> Разрыв старый
> Он нагрузки - стала больше ходить, и из-за прежних травм, развился синовит.


Ничего непонятно. Откуда старый разрыв, если раньше проблем с коленями не было. Вот буквально перед беременностью гуляли с ней в Сокльниках по 2,5 часа подряд и ничего. А болеть стало после первых же приседаний. И она вспомнила, что первый раз боль появилась при неудачном присяде за носками в шкаф. А это вот недавно и было. А синовит тогда из-за чего? и что всё таки с разрывом этим делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Чаще всего разрывы старые.
С детства, поболело и прошло. И И человек живёт с этим разрывами и ходит по два и по 03:00 и тренируется а затем длительное отсутствие нагрузки. И вот с после длительного отсутствия нагрузки новая нагрузка может как раз и быть причиной развития синовит. То есть было адаптация, пропала адаптация, теперь надо по-новой эту адаптацию укладывать. Возможно ли что это новый разрыв, в принципе да. 
Ну в любом случае начинаем с хорошего консервативного лечения и адаптируем данные колено под сегодняшнии нагрузки.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чаще всего разрывы старые.
> С детства, поболело и прошло. И И человек живёт с этим разрывами и ходит по два и по 03:00 и тренируется а затем длительное отсутствие нагрузки. И вот с после длительного отсутствия нагрузки новая нагрузка может как раз и быть причиной развития синовит. То есть было адаптация, пропала адаптация, теперь надо по-новой эту адаптацию укладывать. Возможно ли что это новый разрыв, в принципе да.
> Ну в любом случае начинаем с хорошего консервативного лечения и адаптируем данные колено под сегодняшнии нагрузки.


Ну не знаю, даже в детстве не припомню проблем с коленями. А тем более, болят-то оба. Второго МРТ не делали, правое просто больше болит, на левом пока поэкономили.
А консервативное лечение это полный покой. Как это возможно с грудничком на руках? Вот только с расхождением швов належалась, и я у неё все свои попоноги измучила, но всё таки вставала хоть как-то. А тут... Ума не приложу. И как потом постепенно с ребёнком в 7-8 кг...


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

На 8-ой этаж до беременности нормально поднималась, а на пятый у меня регулярно без проблем. А тренированной никогда уж больно не была. Поехала к другому ортопеду.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Съездила к другому ортопеду. Тот на снимках МРТ не видит никаких разрывов менисков. Говорит опять, что артроз. И синовит даже не признаёт. Предлагает уже сейчас колоть гиалуронку. Санта Барбара. 
Выкладываю снимки МРТ. Надеюсь, рука не помешает.


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Окт 2018)

@горошек, А вы не задумывались над тем. что проблема не в коленях, а в мышцах ног? И лечить нужно мышцы, а не суставы? Мне кажется вы не туда копаете!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Окт 2018)

Для коленей продаются эластичные наколенники в соотв. мед. магазинах.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, не исключаю. Но болит в области колен, значит надо сначала разобраться с ними. Пока у врачей мнения разные. АТС мышцами где и как разбираться плохо представляю, да и сто за мышца сзади под сгибом коленки например.


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Окт 2018)

@горошек, под коленкой там не мышца, там подколенная связка, она просто укорочена, вот и проблема.
С коленками разбираться зачем? Там ничего серьезного нет я так понял, что может вызывать такие боли. А вот укороченные мышцы вполне могут спрессовывать суставы и они работают под избыточной компрессией. Это приведет в дальнейшем к стиранию менисков.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @горошек, Под коленкой там не мышца, там подколенная связка, она просто укорочена, вот и проблема.
> С коленками разбираться зачем? ...


А с чего она вдруг так резко укоротилась эта связка? И что случилось с мышцами за 10 месяцев жизни полежала-походила? А синовит, выпот и разрыв мениска это хрень?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

@горошек, диск надо смотреть надо.


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> диск надо смотреть надо


Диск не сможем. Даже зять. Нет нигде дисковода.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Окт 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> @44Евгений44, ну, может гимнастика была не настолько индивидуальная. У Ступина на ЛФК так и не ездила, да и не очень доверяла б я инструкторам со средним образованием шею, врачи специальную для её шеи никто не показывали. Рудковский А. И. показал 4 упражнения для грудного и сказал: "Хочешь ещё призжай ко мне, а хочешь дома сама занимайся". Молодая девчонка выбрала не ездить. Тем более, не под боком это и работала тогда она. Вот почему-то, при таком состоянии её позвоночника, все говорят чуть ли не "забей" и живи как обычно. Не, ну сиди правильно и т. п. А до Алексеева уж точно не доехать. Пора б ему в Москву перебираться





горошек написал(а):


> А с чего она вдруг так резко укоротилась эта связка? И что случилось с мышцами за 10 месяцев жизни полежала-походила? А синовит, выпот и разрыв мениска это хрень?


Она укоротилась не за 5 минут, это процесс долгий. Просто болеть стала сейчас. Беременность это такой процесс после которого много, что может поменяться в организме.
Зря она забросила упражнения и рекомендации доктора Рудковского А.И. Это возможно и есть тот самый ключ к нормальной жизни. К тому же возраст у неё еще юный. (я мечтаю попасть к этому доктору, но нет возможности, а тут есть возможность, но человек не ценит). Если сейчас не начать заниматься, то потом к 40 годам она уже не сможет, там накопится гораздо больше изменений в суставах, в позвоночнике, тогда уже врачи начнут вам говорить, что нужно операцию делать и т.п. 
Боль в коленях она связана с мышцами ног, спины. Все тело это одно единое целое. Основная проблема это фактически - лень. Я понимаю, что многие живут в её возрасте и не занимаются и не болеют. Почему так не справедливо? Вот так! Что поделаешь. Одним жизнь дается легко, а другим, чтобы быть здоровым нужно вкалывать. 
Если внимательно почитать этот сайт, то станет понятно, выздоравливают в основном только те, кто регулярно тренирует свое тело, занимается ЛФК!
Так, что пока не поздно нужно начинать заниматься. Сходите снова к доктору Рудковскому А.И., пусть он поработает с мышцами и составит программу занятий.

Удачи победить болезнь!


----------



## горошек (22 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, кто вам сказал, что она забросила гимнастику? Делала постоянно. И после родов как только стало возможно. И показанные Рудковсвким упражнения в том числе. Они, как она называла, миллиметрические, их и в беременность делала. А вот за беременность и некоторое время после просто нельзя было.
А ещё здесь на форуме я, которая кое-как приспособилась жить именно потому, что перестала слушать всех умников с упражнениями, а стала слушать только свой организм, который вообще никаких гимнастик не переносит. Хотя и хочется, и надо бы, но не подходит это мне сейчас. Так что идти дробить что-то УВТ без конкретного диагноза и рекомендаций хорошего врача не собираемся точно.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Окт 2018)

@горошек, Понятно, что в беременность гимнастика ограничена. Беременность сложный период и без последствий не у всех проходит к сожалению.
После рождения ребенка нужно с нова начинать заниматься, без этого ни как.

_@горошек, а стала слушать только свой организм, который вообще никаких гимнастик не переносит. _
Вы просто не смогли найти именно те упражнения, которые вам нужны. В этом и состоит вся сложность гимнастики, нужно найти какие упражнения делать, сколько по времени, на какие мышцы и т.п. Это очень сложно и не у всех получается. Подобрать их никто по сути вам не поможет. В том то и дело, что не нужно случать умников, а нужно слушать свой организм - выбирать те упражнения, которые вам нужны, а не пользоваться готовыми гимнастиками. Каждую гимнастику нужно под себя перерабатывать фактически.

Если не делать упражнения, то просто качество жизни будит хуже, силы в мышцах будит меньше.


----------



## горошек (22 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, спорить с вами не хочу. Нет на это ни сил ни времени. Да и в теме моей про ноги вроде все понятно про мою болезнь и гимнастику.


----------



## горошек (22 Окт 2018)

Выкладываю ссылку на диск. Если что не так, то по-другому пока не могу.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hvB48seySQrs-Oe3d1TUDqZW18TDK3-e/view?usp=drive_web


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

Напомните в среду.


----------



## горошек (22 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напомните в среду.


А что напомнить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

Чтобы ответил.
Покажу снимки оперирующему ортопеду.
Поскольку я считаю такое колено относительно здоровым.
Синовит. Периартроз.


----------



## горошек (22 Окт 2018)

Хорошо. Спасибо.большое.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, А если колено здоровое, почему болит? Ваши предположения?


----------



## Николай52 (23 Окт 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> стала слушать только свой организм


Слова не девочки, а мудрой женщины!!! Человеческий организм постоянно находится в поиске от избавления от своих недугов. Поэтому, если вам ничего не хочется делать, это не значит, что вас обуяла лень, это ваш организм останавливает от ненужных для него действий. Когда он найдет это нужное, вы начнете это делать, как бы, не с того, ни с сего, неожиданно и не предсказуемо.


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2018)

@Николай52, даже не просто не хочется, а понимаешь, что от любого действия становится хуже, а от бездействия лучше прямо на практике. Но когда бездействие снимает сильную боль, то действия начинаешь понемножку прибавлять, хотя бы в силу жизненной необходимости. И вместе с этим волей неволей хоть как-то, но меняешь двигательный стереотип или пассивный.


----------



## Николай52 (23 Окт 2018)

Как я понимаю, делаете вы это не через силу?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, А если колено здоровое, почему болит? Ваши предположения?


Синовит. Периартроз.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, доброго дня. Фёдор Петрович, напоминаю показать снимки ортопеду.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2018)

Фёдор Петрович, говорят, что по ссылке снимков нет. Вечером с зятем по телефону попробую ещё что-то сделать. Сама вообще в этом ничего не понимаю.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2018)

*La murr, *дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку, как загрузить снимки с диска.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (24 Окт 2018)

Посмотрите здесь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

У меня все открывалось. Показать снимки могу только в пятницу или субботу, доктор экономических а операции до 20.00. А позже я не могу. Чуть подождём ещё одного мнения.

Напомните в пятницу после 15.00


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напомните в пятницу после 15.00


Хорошо. Спасибо. Хотя зять мне сейчас битый час по телефону  доказывал, что по этой ссылке после программы есть и снимки. И даже видео доказательства приложил. В папке Images.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2018)

Выкладываю ещё одну ссылку, где должны быть только снимки.


----------

